# Help with US Army M9



## Donovan98 (9 mo ago)

Any info on this, cant find much. Thinking of selling


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I'll be that guy - it is US Government property or a civilian purchased Beretta M-9?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yep- looks brand new. If it were me- and it was a legal purchase...I'd keep it.
If it is not legal....


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Donovan98 said:


> Any info on this, cant find much. Thinking of selling


It was made for the civilian market as a limited production US Army special edition commemorating it's service. It's perfectly legal to own and was never issued to the military or any government agency. I've seen them go for around $1,500 or more. I would imagine that Beretta had retired military personnel in mind as an affordable alternative to their M9 Exclusive of which they only made 30 pistols celebrating Beretta's 30 years of service in the US Military. That particular pistol had gold inlays along with wooden grips with a gold medallion. It came in a lined wooden box.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Yep- looks brand new. If it were me- and it was a legal purchase...I'd keep it.
> If it is not legal....


I would too. Since they're no longer offering them they'll always have a collectors value. I remember seeing them advertised when Beretta first came out with them but don't remember the exact date or year. Because of cost guns issued to military and law enforcement personnel are pretty plain. They're also viewed as tools of the trade subject to hard use in all types of conditions. They don't have to be anything more than being able to get the job done.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Beretta made these sets representing each branch of service. Limited runs are limited runs and tend to add some collector value. And like most collector editions, the more original the condition and complete the set is, the higher the investment value.


----------



## Kausi (9 mo ago)

I would love to have this I never can get past such precious Beretta piece of art. It is good to know thatthis one is legal as my first thought wasthat it's not


----------

